# I just don't know what to do!



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

As you may know, I'm parting with some of my saltwater equipment to do more freshwater fishing. The drive to the beach is too much, were having our first child in May, and my work hours and being on call (hospital IT) make worth while trips to the shore few and far between. Several lakes are 10-15 minutes from my house. I'm torn about what to do regarding a Medium Heavy freshwater rod. I've got a freshwater baitcaster and a very sturdy Mitchell 300 that I just serviced. The baitcasting reel is great but I fish out of a small canoe. Sometimes, as the canoe turns in the water with wind and current, I find myself having to sling my bait over my shoulder and all other sorts of strange positions. Doing this with a baitcaster results in birdsnests or shoreline snags a lot of times. The Mitchell, on the other hand, doesn't have this issue but the retrieve speed is slow as pond water. It is the more durable reel though. Bearings sieze but a brass planetary most likely will not. I'm saving enough to purchase one high quality freshwater worming rod for one of these reels and I just can't for the life of me decide which one I will stick with for a LONG time. Can you guys help me at all?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Others will disagree with me, just as they have before - but I'll say it a thousand times - kayak/canoe = cheap, semi-disposable reels.

Yes, accidents happen. I can keep surf gear pristine. Despite my best intentions, kayaks are not a conducive environment for keeping expensive gear looking like new. So why try?

Save the $ for a good shore based reel, and cheap out on your canoe reels. That's my opinion.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Others will disagree with me, just as they have before - but I'll say it a thousand times - kayak/canoe = cheap, semi-disposable reels.
> 
> Yes, accidents happen. I can keep surf gear pristine. Despite my best intentions, kayaks are not a conducive environment for keeping expensive gear looking like new. So why try?
> 
> Save the $ for a good shore based reel, and cheap out on your canoe reels. That's my opinion.


I can appreciate that. The Mitchell 300 fits that bill quite well. Would you agree? I would go get an Ugly Stik for it if they made a 7' MH variant.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wskitchen said:


> I can appreciate that. The Mitchell 300 fits that bill quite well. Would you agree? I would go get an Ugly Stik for it if they made a 7' MH variant.


I don't know about the Mitchell, cause I've never owned one.

Ugly Stik DO make what you are after. I have a 7' MH that is marketed as an "Intercoastal" That would probably be your rod. I think they are like $39.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespeare-Ugly-Stik-7-Intercoastal-Spin-Rod/16794750


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I don't know about the Mitchell, cause I've never owned one.
> 
> Ugly Stik DO make what you are after. I have a 7' MH that is marketed as an "Intercoastal" That would probably be your rod. I think they are like $39.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shakespeare-Ugly-Stik-7-Intercoastal-Spin-Rod/16794750


That is my rod! Thank you Solid7. I hadn't even conceived the idea of looking at Wal-Mart!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wskitchen said:


> That is my rod! Thank you Solid7. I hadn't even conceived the idea of looking at Wal-Mart!


I'm not suggesting that you buy it at WM.... But I will say that I really like that rod. It's the one I carry in my car all the time. It's no custom, but it's a good old "bang up" rod, and it's seen a lot of action. Everything from flounder at the inlet, to near shore surf duty, to fishing the flats. I think you will be pleased.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

You know what. I have a 5 1/2 foot pistol grip ugly stik that belonged to my dad. He had it for probably 20 years or so. That thing still looks new and he fished it hard. I think I'll be getting the one you mention for sure. I'll have money left over then for some new worming gear. Thanks for your advice Solid7!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, I'm just passing down tips I learned from others who are/were better fishermen than me... But you are welcome, nonetheless.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Let me ask this. If I built my own 7' MH rod, what would be the guide sizes I would need for heavy to medium worming applications? Would I use a size 30 for the first ring? How would that progress?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Building your own would be easier to build it for a particular reel you have in mind. I am going to assume you are referring to spinning since you are suggesting a 30mm first guide. Excluding the new microwave guides out there, you would be looking at a gathering guide that is 1/2 the diameter of your spool as a baseline. There are times you would fine tune this for specific applications, but for now, 1/2 the spool dia will suffice. You will find out most freshwater reels will be fine with a size 25 gathering guide. Depending on the reel, you may need a 30. If this is your first build, I would stick with the 1/2 rule of thumb.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

peronally I don't think an ugly stick would make a good worm rod ... just not sensitive enough ... but there is cheap good graphite rods out there ... BPS, Cabela's and Gander Mountian all have there own priivate label rods and most are very decent rods at about the same price as an ugly stick


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm also checking Ebay for vintage MH Garcia Conolon rods. There are a few out there and they are reasonably priced!


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I've been there, fish the coast and the lakes.

You mentioned you fish in a small canoe. I've fished in small john boats and the larger, roomier fancy bass boats also. You have to decide and you may have already, are you fishing in a small canoe most of the time or do you have the acquaintances to fish larger boats or will you have one yourself one day. 

If you fish the small canoe the majority of the time then you may have already answered your part of your concerns. You said you sometimes are trying to cast over your shoulder with and against the current and the water pushing you around that you get a birdsnest with the baitcaster. Are you going to be fishing in close quarters a lot? Does where you want to fish more open and not around low. overhanging trees too.

I fish both spinning and conventional for bass but I have found that when I am in a john boat and you may have a easier time than myself but I will make some tangles trying to swing the lure around and I cannot fish my pitching/flipping 7-2" rod in a small boat worth a darn. Give me spinning and the results are much more rewarding with less backlashes and more distance.

Bottom line.....in a small space in a canoe (and I've never fished in a canoe...no offense I think their great, heck you can go where others can't) would be to not go over 6-6" for a rod and if your in tight places a 6ftr would catch my thinking with spinning. Yes, worming for bass here in central NC is done mainly with baitcasters but spinning has its place. Hope I helped you look at more options. Good luck

RT


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

I have one of those 7ft Ugly Stick MH also, the 1pc. I use it for flounder... and it doubles for Catfish on the river. Nice rod. 

Matt


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Here we go fellows. I just won these three beautiful Lews Speedstick rods. They are gorgeous! Two good stiff spinners and one casting. Now for the question. What reel would match the casting rod well? I was thinking a vintage Lews speed spool. The mitchell 300's will match the spinners well.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Best reel for your application is a daiwa sweep fire. Best $20 reel i have ever bought. Service em alittle and they are golden


----------

